# Applet in ein JSP einbinden



## Bright-Phoenix (6. Jul 2010)

Einen schönen guten Tag allerseits,

nach einiger Zeit bei Google und auch hier im Forum zu allmöglichen Stichwörtern habe ich mich entschlossen einfach mal anzufragen und ein wenig Hilfe zu erbetteln 

Kurzer Abriss des Problems:
Ich bin dabei ein JSP/Servlet-Konstrukt ins Leben zu rufen. Das ganze läuft erstmal soweit ganz gut. Jetzt bin ich an dem Punkt angekommen, an dem ich die Ergebnisse in einem Applet darstellen möchte (Applet auf Grund der benötigten Interaktionen, die der Nutzer noch haben muss).
Jetzt zum Problem, was an sich wohl eher lachhaft ist, aber mich derzeit zur Verzweiflung bringt: Ich bekomme das Applet einfach nicht eingebunden...

Position der JSP: /WebContent/jsp/Result.jsp
Position des Applets: /WebContent/resources/jars/Applet.jar
Das Applet ist dann im Paket "gui" zu finden.

Nach vielen hin und her, der aktuelle Stand:

```
<jsp:plugin type="applet" archive="Applet.jar" codebase="./resources/jars/"  code="gui.AppletGui.class" width="275" height="250">
[...]
```

Derzeitige Meldung, ähnlich wie alle anderen:

```
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:[url]http://localhost:8080/MyServlet/resources/jars/gui/LoLApplet/class.class[/url]
```

Es scheint ja als würde es den Zugriff auf die *.jar nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, aber da noch einige andere Archive dazu kommen sollen möchte ich es auch nicht entpacken, bzw. sollte das ja keine wirkliche Lösung sein.

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer einen gescheiten Rat geben 

Lg Stefan


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jul 2010)

Ich glaube die codebase passt nicht ganz. Im Moment zeigt sie auf 
	
	
	
	





```
/WebContent/jsp/resources/jars/
```
Probiere mal: 
	
	
	
	





```
codebase="../resources/jars/"
```
oder 
	
	
	
	





```
codebase="../resources/jars"
```


----------



## Bright-Phoenix (6. Jul 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, 
das Ändern der Codebase war tatsächlich der Knackpunkt, allerdings nicht wie gedacht:


```
codebase="../resources/jars/"
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:[url]http://localhost:8080/resources/jars/gui/AppletGui/class.class[/url]
```
oder

```
codebase="../resources/jars"
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:[url]http://localhost:8080/resources/jars/gui/AppletGui/class.class[/url]
```

Sondern:

```
codebase="./resources/jars"
```

Wieso auch immer ein abschließender Slash das Ganze so ins Wanken bringen kann...


So sieht es jetzt also aus, falls evtl. mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat:

```
<jsp:plugin type="applet" archive="Applet.jar" codebase="./resources/jars"  code="gui.AppletGui.class" width="275" height="250"> 
  <jsp:params> 
    <jsp:param name="pdbid" value="1a3h" />
    <jsp:param name="dtype" value="energy" />
  </jsp:params> 
  <jsp:fallback> 
    Unable to load applet 
  </jsp:fallback> 
</jsp:plugin>
```

Lg Stefan


----------

